# Pflueger President for panfishing?



## water_of_light (Aug 13, 2014)

I have a 5' ultra light Ugly Stik that I need to get a spinning reel for. I'm a fan of the Pflueger Presidents, but I'm not sure if I should get a 6920 or a 6925. I'm sorta out in the middle of nowhere, so I can't go check them out at a store very easily and compare.

Curious if anyone has opinions on these reels (mostly, would the 20 be too small?). I plan on running 4lb mono and doing some jigging for bluegills. Thanks.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

The 20 holds 100yds of 4lb and the 25 holds 110 yds of 4lb according to cabelas website. Either reel would be great for panfish and also be good for small stream trout.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Same reel I use for trout fishing, panfishing and ice fishing.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

Get a plastic bottle and pour six ounces of water in it. Hang it from the rod right where the reel will be centered. That's roughly how the 20 will balance. Add just over an ounce more and that's how the 25 will balance. If you catch any bluegill that run 100+ yards of line of your reel PM me the name of the lake.


----------



## water_of_light (Aug 13, 2014)

kzoofisher said:


> Get a plastic bottle and pour six ounces of water in it. Hang it from the rod right where the reel will be centered. That's roughly how the 20 will balance. Add just over an ounce more and that's how the 25 will balance. If you catch any bluegill that run 100+ yards of line of your reel PM me the name of the lake.


hahaha. I really wasn't too worried about having the extra ten yards of line. I just was wondering if the 20 was too tiny. I have pretty small hands, but I'm not a child, so I didn't want to get something unmanageable. If the size difference isn't too drastic, I think I'll go with the 20, since it is $10 less.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got a 20 and a 30, no problems with size for a guy who is 5'8" and has beautiful, delicate hands.


----------



## woodie slayer (Feb 25, 2006)

water_of_light said:


> I have a 5' ultra light Ugly Stik that I need to get a spinning reel for. I'm a fan of the Pflueger Presidents, but I'm not sure if I should get a 6920 or a 6925. I'm sorta out in the middle of nowhere, so I can't go check them out at a store very easily and compare.
> 
> Curious if anyone has opinions on these reels (mostly, would the 20 be too small?). I plan on running 4lb mono and doing some jigging for bluegills. Thanks.


 5 foot ultra the 6720 will work great.i use them for pan fish winter and summer.the 6725 has 3 more ball bearings(10).the 6720 has 7 which is fine. both have great drags


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the longer spool on the 6925 , it casts further and if using mono/flouro the line doesn't coil up as much.


----------



## Homer (Mar 1, 2001)

I have both, and like them both. I run 4# on my 6920 and 6# on 6925.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd get the 25. 20 is more suitable for ice fishing IMO.


----------

